# BOOTABLE CM9 SDCARD ANYBODY?



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

ANY BODY HAS ANY IDEAS ON A BOOTABLE SD CARD WITH ICS ON IT JUST LIKE CM7 
PLEASE!!!!!! NO U GUYS SMART LOL


----------



## bodecove (Oct 20, 2011)

same .process but use vergereen ics large image ...then copy eyeballers nightly kang file add moboot..twrp...cwm...boot it will install and run off the sdcard...if i remember correctly.....


----------



## bodecove (Oct 20, 2011)

oh and gapps for cm9 of course....


----------



## bodecove (Oct 20, 2011)

and i must say cm9 runs very very sweet ....hd youtube...runs very smooth....​


----------



## bodecove (Oct 20, 2011)

http://techerrata.com/browse/nightly_kangs/encore


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

any tutorials bro lol


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

so basically it is just like the cm7


----------

